# And the leader is... Nintendo?



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

First, I would like to say that there will be two articles you can read instead of one this time.  Not only were they published a day apart from each other, but the second seems to be an extension of the first one.

So, said stories.

Source 1 
Source 2 

Basically what these say is that the Wii U has surpassed their 4 million sales mark and is currently leading the industry in sales. He goes on to say that the U has about 200 games on its system. Now I know it's been out a year, but do any of you foresee the Xbone/PS4 each having 200 games on their systems within their first year? I'm including all games, from the indie games to the *rolls eyes* triple A games. 

And this might have something to do with the holidays, but then there was also a lot of negative press about how the U was doing. The thing I found surprising is that Nintendo has 200 games on their system. That's... a lot in only one year... isn't it? And I don't think many are shovelware titles, like the ones you found on the Wii.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 16, 2013)

is it 200 real games, or 200 including the virtual console where they slowly rerelease all the games they already released on the wii?

in addition to that, wii u had a headstart of about a year... no idea how many games the others will have, but its unlikely that they wont surpass those sales soon :/


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 16, 2013)

200 Indie games is a lot of games in a year? Nah
200 AAA games is a lot of games in a year? Yeah, that's a lot.

Most likely PS4 and XBone won't have 200 games in a year (Only if Indies start to like the platform and find that they can cash a lot with them) but will have lot more AAA games than Wii U for sure.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> First, I would like to say that there will be two articles you can read instead of one this time.  Not only were they published a day apart from each other, but the second seems to be an extension of the first one.
> 
> So, said stories.
> 
> ...


 
Well, yeah technically you are right. They have the most sells, games etc, but Xbox & PS4 will catch up. Don't get me wrong Nintendo is actually my favorite console maker and I hope they do well and I hope they get out of the rut they are in and stay that way.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Now I know it's been out a year, but do any of you foresee the Xbone/PS4 each having 200 games on their systems within their first year?


 

Yes.

I don't think this qualifies as news as much as using your own tears as lubricant to furiously masturbate to the thought of a nonexistent Nintendo victory this generation.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> 200 Indie games is a lot of games in a year? Nah
> 200 AAA games is a lot of games in a year? Yeah, that's a lot.
> 
> Most likely PS4 and XBone won't have 200 games in a year (Only if Indies start to like the platform and find that they can cash a lot with them) but will have lot more AAA games than Wii U for sure.


 
I meant they have 200 indie *and* triple A games. But I wonder how many triple A games are in there. 30? Nah...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 16, 2013)

Currently, the sales to time out ratio is higher for the PS4 and Xbox One than it is for the Wii U. As well, only Nintendo exclusives sell, and most of their exclusives on the Wii U are eshop re-releases. So, no, the Wii U still isn't doing well. I get with the PS4 and One out, there's an inherent need to make it feel like Nintendo isn't still floundering with the Wii U, but there's no need to make them out to be leaders at this point in time.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2013)

Lmfao this thread is pathetic.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yes.
> 
> I don't think this qualifies as news as much as using your own tears as lubricant to furiously masturbate to the thought of a nonexistent Nintendo victory this generation.


 
I might be a hardcore Nintendo fan, but it's relieving to me that someone has written something good about Nintendo. Consider what we thought of the Xbox One launch. It was good, despite all the opinions we had on this site.


Clydefrosch said:


> is it 200 real games, or 200 including the virtual console where they slowly rerelease all the games they already released on the wii?
> 
> in addition to that, wii u had a headstart of about a year... no idea how many games the others will have, but its unlikely that they wont surpass those sales soon :/


 
It said 200 physical and digital copies, so that could include the eShop titles.


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 16, 2013)

This is literally clutching at straws.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 16, 2013)

Wii U had a headstart, which attributed to lower price, more games in the market, and more user base.

Keep in mind 340% increase in sales means very little, when you started off with low number.

It is too early to tell which console is winning. Give it two years for X1 and PS4 to settled in then we'll see a much clearer picture.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Lmfao this thread is pathetic.


 
So, by extension, I'm pathetic then too...


----------



## Dork (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> So, by extension, I'm pathetic then too...


Yes.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 16, 2013)

The PS4 and X1 will catch up in console sales eventually but this news doesnt suprise me right now, its the cheapest next gen console and It actually has games that look fun to play. There is no denying how good both the X1 and PS4 are as consoles but there is nothing to play on them, both the hyped games for each (Ryse and Killzone) got pretty "meh" reviews and its christmas, familys will want something they can share and play together. The wii-u fits that perfectly, especially with the new mario game that got insane ammounts of advertising.

Go Nintendo tho! Cant wait for MK8 and Smash bros


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Yes.


 
I knew I should've posted my other thread first...  I thought you people liked Nintendo and were concerned with how it was not selling. I think this is a picture of just how pathetic Nintendo fans are. We'll eat up any news that says Nintendo is doing better than its competitors and complain when Microsoft does something right.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> The wii-u fits that perfectly, especially with the new mario game that got insane ammounts of advertising.


 
Mario 3D world sold really badly. It had the lowest week one sales of any 3D Mario game in Japan and in the UK it charted in at 14 with less sales than Knack on the PS4.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 16, 2013)

The Wii U's already got nearly a dozen first party titles out, which is more than I expect PS4 or maybe even the Xbox One to have in their first year.
- New Super Mario Bros U
- Nintendo Land
- New Super Luigi U
- Pikmin 3
- Wind Waker HD
- Wii Party U
- Wii Fit U
- Wii Sports Club
- Game & Wario
- Super Mario 3D World

Factor in exclusives like Mario & Sonic, ZombiU, The Wonderful 101, and the upcoming Bayonetta 2, as well as more first party titles coming in 2014-2015 like Mario Kart, Donkey Kong Country, Smash Bros, Monolith's new game, and SMTxFE (which is technically only being co-developed by Nintendo/IS), plus functional ports of most current-gen multiplatform games, and there's really no reason the Wii U shouldn't currently be in the lead. Certainly that'll change in the next few years as the PS4 and XBone become the primary development platforms, just as the Wii stopped getting as many ports once PS2 development dried up, but I believe the Wii U lineup, in terms of exclusive software, is just as strong as or even stronger than the PS4 and XBone, at least in terms of full retail games. If Nintendo can work on signing the amount of indie games Sony's been getting they'll have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 16, 2013)

200 games my ass how many of them are actually good though? i count 1: ww HD


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2013)

The trial of the Obsolete Console starring Burgess Meredith as the Wii U.


----------



## WarMachine77 (Dec 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yes.
> 
> I don't think this qualifies as news as much as using your own tears as lubricant to furiously masturbate to the thought of a nonexistent Nintendo victory this generation.


 
I don't think saying this is fair to the OP who is trying to present another point of view and just asking a question.

We have to wait and see what each console has to present. Dead Rising 3 for the X1 only runs at 720p, at 30fps, while the Wii U doesn't have any issues of the sort (except for maybe ME3)

Specs are not what drive sales.

I was in a store once with a dude buying a Wii Mini for his kid. The Wii Mini is despised by many (including myself), but like the Wii U, it allowed for backwards compatibility with great first party titles and shovelware alike.

The kid can save up $9.99 to buy something like The Amazing Spider-Man from EB Games, and the parents can reward the kid with a current generation game.


I really think that at the end, third party titles don't matter for any console. Why spend 59.99 on a game that's going to be half the price or less on Steam a few weeks later?

Consoles will never be able to compete with digital distribution platforms like Steam unless it becomes popular to do so.

Speaking of sustainability, the gap in technology is virtually non-existent. Why would you spend $399 or $499 on a console when you can build your own computer?

With all of that that being said, Nintendo has the greatest variety of games that aren't on any other console. PS4 seems like it's going to be about the single player experience while the X1 sets to put itself between the Wii U and PS4 by doing everything, downplaying the fact that they're releasing a PVR console.

Sony can compete with all these IPs they have control of in Japan as well as re-releasing PS2 classics and PS3 titles, so there might be hope for them.

Aside from the common factors, you can't really compare any console to each other in this generation. It's just personal preference.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2013)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> The Wii U's already got nearly a dozen first party titles out, which is more than I expect PS4 or maybe even the Xbox One to have in their first year.
> - New Super Mario Bros U
> - Nintendo Land
> - New Super Luigi U
> ...


 

>Counting New Super Luigi U
>Counting Wii Sports Club

Straws, they aren't even there.

>Doesn't think Sony will have a dozen first party titles on the PS4 in a year when they had


Driveclub
Killzone: Shadow Fall
Knack
Escape Plan
Everybody's Gone to the Rapture
flOw
Flower
Helldivers
Hohokum
Infamous: Second Son
MLB 14: The Show
The Order: 1886
Resogun
Rime
Shadow of the Beast
Sound Shapes
Uncharted 4
DC Universe Online
Already announced/been out.
Try harder son.



Bladexdsl said:


> 200 games my ass how many of them are actually good though? i count 1: ww HD


 

Your math is off, 0 doesn't equal 1.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> The trial of the Obsolete Console starring Burgess Meredith as the Wii U.




Notice how this is from a fantasy show, not the real world, p1ng.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Notice how this is from a fantasy show, not the real world, p1ng.


 
That is why it fits in so well with the "news" you have posted here.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> That is why it fits in so well with the "news" you have posted here.


 
Well, if you like, you could redirect this thread into the non-news section of the Wii U forum.


----------



## Celice (Dec 16, 2013)

Man, it looks like /r/WiiU is spilling out here... so much wishful thinking and ignoring actuality. 

where's dido's white flag when you need it


----------



## WarMachine77 (Dec 16, 2013)

Why are 'good' games being considered anyways when it's a matter of personal preference?

It's all about sales.

Wii've released this party game before (which is not true, I mean, it's a party game but with new ways to play) will still do better than Knack in sales, I guarantee it.


----------



## Dork (Dec 16, 2013)

If anything this thread will only show that sonybronies are just as bad as nintenyearolds. Where are the sonybros and nintendudes when you need them?


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 16, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> If anything this thread will only show that sonybronies are just as bad as nintenyearolds. Where are the sonybros and nintendudes when you need them?


Who you callin' a Sonybrony?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 16, 2013)

This site is full of cyber bullies. Shame on you!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Well, if you like, you could redirect this thread into the non-news section of the Wii U forum.


 

Or we could redirect it to the garbage can.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 16, 2013)

omgpwn666 said:


> This site is full of cyber bullies. Shame on you!


 
Get used to it.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Or we could redirect it to the garbage can.


 
Or you could redirect it to the second link in your signature...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Or we could redirect it to the garbage can.


Does The Edge of the Forum really need another Wii U joke thread?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> >Counting New Super Luigi U
> >Counting Wii Sports Club
> 
> Straws, they aren't even there.
> ...


 
Sure, disregard Luigi U and Wii Sports if you want, despite being valid stand-alone games, and despite your list including straight-up ports form other systems. But I was dealing in first-party games - games developed by Nintendo studios, not simply published by them. I could add quite a few games to my list, but if we prune yours down to actual first-party games, we're left with

Driveclub
Killzone: Shadow Fall
Knack
Infamous: Second Son
MLB 14: The Show
Resogun
Sound Shapes
Uncharted 4
for a total of 8 games announced/released in the first year (if that's a complete list, I haven't been paying a lot of attention because I can't afford a PS4 anytime soon anyways), compared to nine or ten (as Super Mario 3D World is a bit region-dependent as it released right after the Wii U's first year in the US finished) for the Wii U, plus digital titles like Pokemon Rumble U, and Nano Assault NEO if that's first-party and not just a signed exclusive.
I get that you're just trolling and don't really care but I needed to blow off a bit of steam anyways.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2013)

inb4 guild makes some stupid shit joke thinking he's funny involving tears and fanbo...DAMMIT! I'm late again.

Okay, let's try:

inb4 forum whacks off to ps4 and still say nintendoooooo... FUCK!


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2013)

Damage control?

Damage control.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Damage control?
> 
> Damage control.


 

Whew, I was starting to wonder when you'd show up


----------



## Pleng (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I might be a hardcore Nintendo fan, but it's relieving to me that someone has written something good about Nintendo.


 
There are a lot of people out there in the big wide world. Somebody's bound to say something nice eventually.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes, let's all ignore the fact that Nintendo needs to release first party exclusives because nothing else moves Nintendo consoles. They've actually hit a point where they release far too many first party games far too quickly because they need to move consoles. I mean, how many more original first party titles are we going to see throughout the rest of the Wii U's life that don't just feel like slightly different versions of what has already been released?

Hint: Not very many.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Yes, let's all ignore the fact that Nintendo needs to release first party exclusives because nothing else moves Nintendo consoles. They've actually hit a point where they release far too many first party games far too quickly because they need to move consoles. I mean, how many more original first party titles are we going to see throughout the rest of the Wii U's life that don't just feel like slightly different versions of what has already been released?
> 
> Hint: Not very many.


 
Now we know why third party developers need to support the U. Nintendo can rehash only so many games. Part of what makes a game console popular are the third party games; heck, look at the Playstation 2. You think that survived solely because of the games Sony released for it?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Whew, I was starting to wonder when you'd show up


 

Aw, you flatter me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Aw, you flatter me.


 

Well, I try


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Now we know why third party developers need to support the U. Nintendo can rehash only so many games. Part of what makes a game console popular are the third party games; heck, look at the Playstation 2. You think that survived solely because of the games Sony released for it?


PS2 is a bit unique. It dominated sixth generation because,

* It can play DVD, dubbed "cheapest DVD player" at its time.
* Has backward compatibility for PS1, another highly successful console.
* Sony announced PS2 a year before of its availability, and by doing so completely stole the spotlight of Dreamcast, paving ways to its downfall.
* PS2 enjoyed quite some time of "monopoly" before GameCube and Xbox stepped in, during this time game developers had no other platform to develop other than PS2.
* GameCube and Xbox failed to exert competitive pressure on PS2. Both GameCube and Xbox are barely profitable at their end of life.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Aw, you flatter me.


 
I was hoping you'd have gotten here earlier; you missed a golden opportunity for trolling saying something substantial. Hmm, better late than never, I suppose


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I was hoping you'd have gotten here earlier; you missed a golden opportunity for trolling saying something substantial. Hmm, better late than never, I suppose


 

Well, really, what's there to say? The articles are blatant attempts to skew all the facts to make the Wii U's situation look anything but bad. You can write an article however you want, but you can't rewrite reality.

Saying, "The Wii U is doing poorly," isn't anti-Nintendo trolling; it's just a plain fact at the moment. Arguing otherwise is just baring your skyscraper-sized persecution complex for all to see.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Well, really, what's there to say? The articles are blatant attempts to skew all the facts to make the Wii U's situation look anything but bad. You can write an article however you want, but you can't rewrite reality.
> 
> Saying, "The Wii U is doing poorly," isn't anti-Nintendo trolling; it's just a plain fact at the moment. Arguing otherwise is just baring your skyscraper-sized persecution complex for all to see.


 
So saying "The Wii U is doing poorly," is anti-Nintendo trolling? I could say the Wii U was doing good; that wouldn't be considered trolling. I was just showing how good the Wii U is doing. (Or trying to)


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> So saying "The Wii U is doing poorly," is anti-Nintendo trolling?


 
Some people sure like to think so.



calmwaters said:


> I could say the Wii U was doing good; that wouldn't be considered trolling. I was just showing how good the Wii U is doing. (Or trying to)


 
Trolling? No, that's just straight up denial.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> *snip*
> Trolling? No, that's just straight up denial.


 
I could say the Xbone was doing good; that wouldn't be considered trolling. Yeah, I get what you mean.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> So saying "The Wii U is doing poorly," is anti-Nintendo trolling? I could say the Wii U was doing good; that wouldn't be considered trolling. I was just showing how good the Wii U is doing. (Or trying to)


WiiU doing good? Please, as a major fan of Nintendo myself, even I can see that the WiiU is doing poorly man. Get your head back from the clouds.  

There is literaly nothing *as of now* that could show that the WiiU is doing good.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> WiiU doing good? Please, as a major fan of Nintendo myself, even I can see that the WiiU is doing poorly man. Get your head back from the clouds.
> 
> There is literally nothing *as of now* that could show that the WiiU is doing good.


 
Like your bolded words there. Really, just love them. Well but I suppose if the Xbone did awful and it sold a million copies, then yeah, the Wii U would be doing worse.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> WiiU doing good? Please, as a major fan of Nintendo myself, even I can see that the WiiU is doing poorly man. Get your head back from the clouds.
> 
> There is literaly nothing *as of now* that could show that the WiiU is doing good.



Well if continued sales keep like they are (couple hundred thousand each month), the WiiU will do quite well. Gangbuster style? No. But looking at Christmas coming up, then some big titles like Mario Kart which yes, is a system seller, Smash Bros, I think the system will do well. Nintendo just needs to keep pumping out their franchises that people want. After Donkey Kong, get Retro to work on Metroid, or F-Zero. 

Hell one thing I would LOVE to see Nintendo do that will never happen, is not only get rid of Iwata or just demote him, but buy Rare back from Microsoft and put them to work. Let's get a new GOOD Banjo game.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dude, it sold 2.1 million under a few days. Wiiu for 4 millions in one year. There's a problem, and it's alarming. Considering Nintendo will NOT be able to sell 9 million as they predicted before. They will certainly need to revise their forecast.
calmwaters.



ShadowSoldier said:


> Well if continued sales keep like they are (couple hundred thousand each month), the WiiU will do quite well. Gangbuster style? No. But looking at Christmas coming up, then some big titles like Mario Kart which yes, is a system seller, Smash Bros, I think the system will do well. Nintendo just needs to keep pumping out their franchises that people want. After Donkey Kong, get Retro to work on Metroid, or F-Zero.
> 
> Hell one thing I would LOVE to see Nintendo do that will never happen, is not only get rid of Iwata or just demote him, but buy Rare back from Microsoft and put them to work. Let's get a new GOOD Banjo game.


True, but it needs to gage interest, they're starting to pull out the big guns and so far, while ot's better than previously (and just by a small margin)' they need to pick up the pace.
As for firing Iwata, I would agree.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well if continued sales keep like they are (couple hundred thousand each month), the WiiU will do quite well. Gangbuster style? No. But looking at Christmas coming up, then some big titles like Mario Kart which yes, is a system seller, Smash Bros, I think the system will do well. Nintendo just needs to keep pumping out their franchises that people want. After Donkey Kong, get Retro to work on Metroid, or F-Zero.
> 
> Hell one thing I would LOVE to see Nintendo do that will never happen, is not only get rid of Iwata or just demote him, but buy Rare back from Microsoft and put them to work. Let's get a new GOOD Banjo game.


 

The Rare we all knew and loved isn't the same, most of the crew that was there ten years ago no longer works there, that's the problem, and it's why Nuts and Bolts sucked.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Dude, it sold 2.1 million under a few days. Wiiu for 4 millions in one year. There's a problem, and it's alarming. Considering Nintendo will NOT be able to sell 9 million as they predicted before. They will certainly need to revise their forecast.
> calmwaters.



While 2.1 million in a few days is good, let's not forget that the WiiU did really good at first. There's no guarantee that the PS4 and Xbox One will continue to sell amazingly well. There's a better chance than WiiU, but it's not a certainty.

And yeah, they won't be able to sell 9 million. But companies make wrong guesses all the time and don't change their forecasts.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 16, 2013)

Look, the Wii U isn't nearly as bad as people like p1ngpong make it out to be, but it's definitely far behind.  Anyone who says it's on the same level as a PS4/X1 is just kidding themselves.  It's just as annoying (maybe even more so) as those people who say it's at the same level as the PS3/360.

I'm a Nintendo fan, and I love my Wii U, but just a few days ago I told my cousin that I would advise against buying a Wii U as a first 8th-gen console.  I told him it's got enough power to pull off a satisfactory image if you aren't a graphics junky, but the lack of support is a pretty big problem.  Sales are doing pretty bad.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Dude, it sold 2.1 million under a few days. Wiiu for 4 millions in one year. There's a problem, and it's alarming. Considering Nintendo will NOT be able to sell 9 million as they predicted before. They will certainly need to revise their forecast.
> calmwaters.


 
You tagged me in my own thread? Funny. And how can they revise their forecast? Everyone says to fire the people there. We're holding Nintendo up to such a high standard; Microsoft, not as much. We want all the exclusive games promised to Microsoft/Sony to be released on Nintendo. They could improve their sales if they did this...


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> You tagged me in my own thread? Funny. And how can they revise their forecast? Everyone says to fire the people there. We're holding Nintendo up to such a high standard; Microsoft, not as much. We want all the exclusive games promised to Microsoft/Sony to be released on Nintendo. They could improve their sales if they did this...


... 
Selling a measly 10k of wiiUs in six months in UK man... How is that holding ninty in a high standard? That was a huge decline there, and coming from ninty, that's not normal. Ofc, we expect better from them.

I'm not saying that we want the exclusives from Sony and Microsoft as well. But here's something we do want: Interesting games. I'm pretty sure there aren't 4 million ninty fans from around the world, there are more, and them not buying the WiiU, well there's a problem right there.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 16, 2013)

Truth to be told I bought my Wii U when I re-do the wiring of my TV and AVR. Biggest influence at that time for me to pick up a Wii U was because Wii game in HDMI. Back then that allowed me to eliminate component switch box (making wiring simpler), and digital audio from Wii game.

Had Wii U not had the backward compatibility, I would still pick one up, though much much later. The weak third-party lineup, as well as exclusive, aren't enough to convince me to pick up a Wii U.

I do agree with ShadowSoldier, Nintendo needs to can Iwata. Otherwise Nintendo will still be as conservative as it is today.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 16, 2013)

^And in an unrelated note, ditch *the fucking region lock. *
Ffs, they would have sold many BD:FF copies already. LOL


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Truth to be told I bought my Wii U when I re-do the wiring of my TV and AVR. Biggest influence at that time for me to pick up a Wii U was because Wii game in HDMI. Back then that allowed me to eliminate component switch box (making wiring simpler), and digital audio from Wii game.
> 
> Had Wii U not had the backward compatibility, I would still pick one up, though much much later. The weak third-party lineup, as well as exclusive, aren't enough to convince me to pick up a Wii U.
> 
> I do agree with ShadowSoldier, Nintendo needs to can Iwata. *Otherwise Nintendo will still be as conservative as it is today.*


 
Nintendo needs to go liberal... ooooh, far out, man; that's some seriously awesome shiz right there


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 16, 2013)

Saying the Wii-U is doing poorly and is doomed is exactly like saying the PS3 was doomed and doing poorly in it's first year, with the sad added fact that the PS3 was bleeding massive sums of money for 2 years on each console sole. while the Wii-U is going to end up profitable from day 1. 

I just hope the sales of the $400 PS4 and $500 Xbox One keep going at this high Christmas launch, pre order pace or the fan boys will be crying rivers large enough to build a dam on and power a small city...  

The early hype numbers are looking great, but I would hold my tongue about any of the systems "failing" for a least a little while, lest you end up looking like some fool who makes predictions based on extremely limited data points....


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Nintendo needs to go *liberal...* ooooh, far out, man; that's some seriously awesome shiz right there


 
Sometimes, I can't tell if you're actually trolling or trying to be stupid. -_-


Psionic Roshambo said:


> Saying the Wii-U is doing poorly and is doomed is exactly like saying the PS3 was doomed and doing poorly in it's first year, with the sad added fact that the PS3 was bleeding massive sums of money for 2 years on each console sole. while t*he Wii-U is going to end up profitable from day 1.*
> 
> I just hope the sales of the $400 PS4 and $500 Xbox One keep going at this high Christmas launch, pre order pace or the fan boys will be crying rivers large enough to build a dam on and power a small city...
> 
> ...



... Wasn't the WiiU sold at a loss, though? O.o


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 16, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Sometimes, I can't tell if you're actually trolling or trying to be stupid. -_-
> 
> ... Wasn't the WiiU sold at a loss, though? O.o


 

It is being sold at loss but turns a profit on just one game sold, the early PS3's required the owner to purchase something like 120 games before it became profitable for Sony....


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Sometimes, I can't tell if you're actually trolling or trying to be stupid. -_-


 
I couldn't resist. I think I'm just being stupid tonight. I picture Nintendo bare chested with shades on saying, "get our new console; it's da bomb"... okay; and with that, I'm gone


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 16, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> ^And in an unrelated note, ditch *the fucking region lock. *
> Ffs, they would have sold many BD:FF copies already. LOL


The region lock thing still doesn't make sense to me.

Iwata okay'ed DS being region free, but not okay later on for Wii, 3DS, and Wii U? DS ended up being number 2 most successful video game system in the record, so clearly region free didn't have a big negative impact.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> It is being sold at loss but turns a profit *on just one game sold*, the early PS3's required the owner to purchase something like 120 games before it became profitable for Sony....


 
Or so they say, but I'll trust them on this one. Well, I'm out of this thread, since it isn't exactly news at this point.



trumpet-205 said:


> The region lock thing still doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Iwata okay'ed DS being region free, but not okay later on for Wii, 3DS, and Wii U? DS ended up being number 2 most successful video game system in the record, so clearly region free didn't have a big negative impact.


 
The only reason region lock still exists, is because it is used to split the profits evenly between the different Nintendo branches.
(NOA, NOE, NOJ, NOK and so forth).
Other than that, there is no real reason behind it. It alienates costumers as they are forced to wait for localization and they can't buy exclusive regional games.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Deleted for double post.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Or so they say, but I'll trust them on this one. Well, I'm out of this thread, since it isn't exactly news at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I also find it baffling that the DS, GBA, GBC, etc were all region free, but not the 3DS?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I also find it baffling that the DS, GBA, GBC, etc were all region free, but not the 3DS?


because Iwata wasn't in charge then. The WiiU and 3DS are basically his first consoles.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> because Iwata wasn't in charge then. The WiiU and 3DS are basically his first consoles.


 

That would certainly explain it. Region locking is a bane, regionally splitting profits be damned.


----------



## Oxybelis (Dec 16, 2013)

Articles are from delusional fanboys. Big increase in november is normal. 
Wii U is there with Dreamcast and lower than GameCube.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2013)

Christ that is one messy graph.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 16, 2013)

So the wii u is gonna rise? Then what?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> So the wii u is gonna rise? Then what?


 

People on the internet will stop being....never mind. They won't.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 16, 2013)

The premise of the article sounds incredibly... sad, to be honest. Both the PS4 and the XBox One sold 1/3 of the total global sales of the Wii U within the first week on the market and they show no signs of slowing down - the ony thing that stops them from oblterating Nintendo's machine is a simple matter of shipment difficulties, not customer demand.

Having 200 games on-board does not make it the industry leader in any department other than the games library size, and that's subject to (very rapid) change - with X86 as their hearts both the PS4 and the XBox One will catch up quickly. Games don't make hardware any better or worse - hardware is not subject to change, it remains the same, and in the case of the Wii U that unfortunately means outdated and not compelling for developers or customers.

I sincerely hope that the Wii U will find its way back into the comfy, casual family entertainment niche created by the Wii because realistically that is the only market in which it can reasonably compete with the big two and I hope it does so fast, before the 3DS money pilow melts away.

It's just too little too late - the Wii U wold have a better chance at competing with the PS3 and the 360 a couple years back. Right now, the hardware seems irrelevant with the PS4 and the XBox One already on the market (and with customers participating in stampedes in stores just to get them).


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 16, 2013)

Okay...I'll well admit declaring the wiiu as a winner is plain out bad (it's like a running contest, where one runner gets a 100 meter advantage, and is heralded as being "in the lead" mere seconds after the other runners left their starting positions).

But the rise in selling units surprises me. This year's electronic department is all about "will you get the xbox one or the PS4?". Heck, I even saw a list with worst electronic gifts this year with the wiiu on it. So yeah...I really would have predicted a standstill. A slight rise at best (seriously? does anyone buy a wiiu to play a remake of a game you can play on most wii's?). So all in all, this is good news for nintendo.

...but seriously: let's keep the sales comparisons for next year, okay? And that's comparing it to THIS YEAR'S wiiu sales (direct sales comparisons is something for in about 3, 4 years).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It's just too little too late - the Wii U wold have a better chance at competing with the PS3 and the 360 a couple years back.


But didn't the Wii kind of kick both PS3's and Xbox 360's ass? And not to mention, I really don't think the WiiU would have sold much better if it was up against the PS3/360. 





Taleweaver said:


> But the rise in selling units surprises me. This year's electronic department is all about "will you get the xbox one or the PS4?". Heck, I even saw a list with worst electronic gifts this year with the wiiu on it.


 If you mean that CNET article.. yeah, the next day they made a new list and the WiiU was on there for one of the best tech things to buy this holiday. Quicker 180 than Microsoft.



> A slight rise at best (seriously? does anyone buy a wiiu to play a remake of a game you can play on most wii's?).


There was also other titles released, and Mario 3D World which has been getting glowing reviews. A bunch of different bundles with 2 games included. Price drops at some stores.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2013)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Sure, disregard Luigi U and Wii Sports if you want, despite being valid stand-alone games, and despite your list including straight-up ports form other systems. But I was dealing in first-party games - games developed by Nintendo studios, not simply published by them. I could add quite a few games to my list, but if we prune yours down to actual first-party games, we're left with
> 
> Driveclub
> Killzone: Shadow Fall
> ...


 

Implying the others aren't first party titles even thought they're published by Sony exclusively for Sony consoles.

If your point is "W-well Nintendo's special because they develop their own games! Let's not count exclusives in general!" then it's a really stupid point.



Psionic Roshambo said:


> Saying the Wii-U is doing poorly and is doomed is exactly like saying the PS3 was doomed and doing poorly in it's first year, with the sad added fact that the PS3 was bleeding massive sums of money for 2 years on each console sole. while the Wii-U is going to end up profitable from day 1.


 
The reason the PS3 did badly at the start of its life and the reason the Wii U is doing badly are completely different. The PS3 was a $600 console competing with a much cheaper Xbox 360 and Wii. The Wii U is cheaper than it's competition and is still doing worse. It doesn't even have the appeal of a Bluray player to make it somewhat worth it.

The PS3 eventually did really well once it got PS3 Slims out and sold at a cheaper price. How can Nintendo do that when the console is already going for $200 and still doing shit? It's literally half the price of a PS4 and still not doing well.

EDIT: And to everyone saying the Wii won, I remember analysts saying in the long run the PS3 could win. Wii sales have essentially dropped off a cliff. The PS3 still has some games coming and is certainly not dead just yet.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> currently leading the industry in sales.


 
If the Wii U wasn't ahead of Xbone and PS4 at this moment, there would be serious problems in the Nintendo Boardroom.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well if continued sales keep like they are (couple hundred thousand each month), the WiiU will do quite well. Gangbuster style? No. But looking at Christmas coming up, then some big titles like Mario Kart which yes, is a system seller, Smash Bros, I think the system will do well. Nintendo just needs to keep pumping out their franchises that people want. After Donkey Kong, get Retro to work on Metroid, or F-Zero.


 
The current estimates project that the Wii U will sell just about 25 million consoles over its lifespan. That's a good 5 million or so below the N64, and just barely above the Gamecube.

If Nintendo wants to reach its Wii U sales goals, it'll have to sell 2 million consoles *per month* until March. (Hint: That's not happening)

We'd really have to stretch the definition of "pretty well" to say that the Wii U is doing pretty well.



ShadowSoldier said:


> Hell one thing I would LOVE to see Nintendo do that will never happen, is not only get rid of Iwata or just demote him, but buy Rare back from Microsoft and put them to work. Let's get a new GOOD Banjo game.


 
Modern Rare would be a horrible investment. I could understand wanting Nintendo to buy the franchises back, but Rare itself is more tainted than my butt crack.



calmwaters said:


> I could say the Xbone was doing good; that wouldn't be considered trolling. Yeah, I get what you mean.


 
It wouldn't be considered trolling because that's the truth. Maybe it's a truth you don't like, but it's the truth none the less.

I don't even like the Xbox One, and I never intend to buy one, but it's clear that it's currently doing very well for itself.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> The current estimates project that the Wii U will sell just about 25 million consoles over its lifespan. That's a good 5 million or so below the N64, and just barely above the Gamecube.
> 
> If Nintendo wants to reach its Wii U sales goals, it'll have to sell 2 million consoles *per month* until March. (Hint: That's not happening)
> 
> ...



When I said "do well" I meant lifetime. Selling a couple hundred thousand each month over it's lifetime.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> When I said "do well" I meant lifetime. Selling a couple hundred thousand each month over it's lifetime.


 

It barely pulled out "a couple hundred thousand" in November. The month before Christmas. The month with Black Friday in it.

C'mon.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It barely pulled out "a couple hundred thousand" in November. The month before Christmas. The month with Black Friday in it.
> 
> C'mon.



...So? New consoles were also launching. I don't understand this notion of this site where just because something's been out for 1 year, it's doomed? Going by that logic, the PS3 should have been doomed. But it turned things around. You'd figure this site would smarten up. I mean shit, everybody wrote off the 3DS because of the superior Vita, look how that happened.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I don't understand this notion of this site


 
I stopped questioning this sites notions, it caused unnecessary stress


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...So? New consoles were also launching. I don't understand this notion of this site where just because something's been out for 1 year, it's doomed? Going by that logic, the PS3 should have been doomed. But it turned things around. You'd figure this site would smarten up. I mean shit, everybody wrote off the 3DS because of the superior Vita, look how that happened.


 

I agree, even going so far as to say that I thought the Vita had a really good shot at being the first handheld console to take the lead from Nintendo. At the very least I thought the Vita would sell better than the PSP did.... I can laugh about it now because wow was I wrong...


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't understand why people keep comparing the Wii U to the PS3. It's not the same.


----------



## snikerz (Dec 16, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I don't understand why people keep comparing the Wii U to the PS3. It's not the same.


 
Yeah. Nintendo isn't in the same market as Sony and Microsoft anymore.


----------



## emigre (Dec 16, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I don't understand why people keep comparing the Wii U to the PS3. It's not the same.


 

Exactly. In 2007, the eight people who had a PS3 actually bought gaems for their PS3. In 2013, the eight people who had a Wii U buy no gaems for their Wii U.


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 16, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I don't understand why people keep comparing the Wii U to the PS3. It's not the same.



Yeah, a company having a rough time out of the gate with the successor to a system that absolutely dominated the previous generation in sales is nothing like a company having a rough time out of the gate with the successor to a system that absolutely dominated the previous generation in sales.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 16, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Yeah, a company having a rough time out of the gate with the successor to a system that absolutely dominated the previous generation in sales is nothing like a company having a rough time out of the gate with the successor to a system that absolutely dominated the previous generation in sales.


Except the PS3 had support right out of the gate. The Wii U barely has any third party support. The PS3 had GTAIV during it's first few years. Nintendo didn't even bother asking Rockstar to port GTAV to Wii U. 
Also, even during PS3's worst of days sales were never as low as the Wii U's.


----------



## snikerz (Dec 16, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Except the PS3 had support right out of the gate. The Wii U barely has any third party support. The PS3 had GTAIV during it's first few years. Nintendo didn't even bother asking Rockstar to port GTAV to Wii U.
> Also, even during PS3's worst of days sales were never as low as the Wii U's.


 
No one cares about third party support on the Wii U


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 16, 2013)

snikerz said:


> No one cares about third party support on the Wii U


 
Which is one of the factors why it's going under right now. Cause if they don't care about first party games, what's there to care about?


----------



## emigre (Dec 16, 2013)

snikerz said:


> No one cares about third party support on the Wii U


 

Particularly Wii U owners.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> Particularly Wii U owners.


 
I swear, when I get my Wii U, that I'll disprove this statement. Providing, of course, that I'll actually have opportunities to do this. (The releasing of third party games will allow me to show this.)


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I swear, when *I get my Wii U*, that I'll disprove this statement. Providing, of course, that I'll actually have opportunities to do this. (The releasing of third party games will allow me to show this.)


 
Considering the thread, I am ''surprised'' that you don't even have the console. o.O


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Considering the thread, I am ''surprised'' that you don't even have the console. o.O


 
I know, I don't have the money...  I could easily shovel out $600 for it if I wanted to; that includes the games.


----------



## emigre (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> *I swear, when I get my Wii U*, that I'll disprove this statement. Providing, of course, that I'll actually have opportunities to do this. (The releasing of third party games will allow me to show this.)


 

And therein lies the problem of the Wii U. So many "when I get a Wii U," and not enough "I have a Wii U." Even Nintendo fanboys are hesitant to buy a Wii U.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> And therein lies the problem of the Wii U. So many "when I get a Wii U," and not enough "I have a Wii U." Even Nintendo fanboys are hesitant to buy a Wii U.


 
I'm not hesitant: just flat out broke. It's not like people have buckets of cash to shell out; $300 is a good sum of money. And Nintendo knows this, which is why they try to keep prices reasonable (and why they're not making as much money as the Xbone).  Two thousand units of the Wii U will net them 600K; the same amount of units will net the Xbone 1M.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 16, 2013)

Silly kids, 2014 will be the Wii U's year, SSB4 alone has the potential to turn around the console. Why do you think the Gamecube was relevant at ALL? Nintendo won't ever be a third party powerhouse but they have those few games you just can't get anywhere else.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 16, 2013)

AngryGeek416 said:


> Silly kids, 2014 will be the Wii U's year, SSB4 alone has the potential to turn around the console. Why do you think the Gamecube was relevant at ALL? Nintendo won't ever be a third party powerhouse but they have those few games you just can't get anywhere else.


 
And yet it sold a measly 30 mil.
N64 didn't do so hot sales wise...
Wait a mintute, what did u say about the consoles being relevant *sales* wise?
A console having a legacy doesn't mean it did well on the market.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 16, 2013)

AngryGeek416 said:


> Silly kids, 2014 will be the Wii U's year, SSB4 alone has the potential to turn around the console. Why do you think the Gamecube was relevant at ALL? Nintendo won't ever be a third party powerhouse but they have those few games you just can't get anywhere else.


No I think PS3 already has 2014.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh, I'm sure it will.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 17, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> No I think PS3 already has 2014.


 

Think so too.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2013)

snikerz said:


> No one cares about third party support on the Wii U



And yet everybody out there who, sadly, thinks they're smart and knows how companies should work and visit this site, say Nintendo needs third party support...


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 17, 2013)

AngryGeek416 said:


> Nintendo won't ever be a third party powerhouse but they have those few games you just can't get anywhere else.


so will the other consoles and they will have full third party support on top of it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2013)

snikerz said:


> Yeah. Nintendo isn't in the same market as Sony and Microsoft anymore.


 

Y'know that's just a bad way of phrasing "Nintendo is doing badly so we don't want to compare it to companies doing good."

They both make consoles and video games, they're in the same market.


----------



## bowser (Dec 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...So? New consoles were also launching. I don't understand this notion of this site where just because something's been out for 1 year, it's doomed? Going by that logic, the PS3 should have been doomed. But it turned things around. You'd figure this site would smarten up. I mean shit, everybody wrote off the 3DS because of the superior Vita, look how that happened.


I love how Guild and Gahars never replied to this.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 17, 2013)

bowser said:


> I love how Guild and Gahars never replied to this.


 
Because GameWinner already did. What else would there be to add?

Might as well point out that the only response to him was this...




snikerz said:


> No one cares about third party support on the Wii U


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, with Iwata being in charge, I doubt third-party support will be getting better any time soon. Remember he said that,


> If you do the same thing as others, it will wear you out. Nintendo is not good at competing so we always have to challenge [the status quo] by making something new, rather than competing in an existing market.


http://www.vg247.com/2013/10/10/iwa...ffer-something-different-than-the-status-quo/

Nintendo will still operate under the same business model, focus on first-party game.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 17, 2013)

snikerz said:


> No one cares about third party support on the Wii U


Tell that to every Wii U owner who gets angry when third parties refuse to release a game on the Wii U.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Because GameWinner already did. What else would there be to add?
> 
> Might as well point out that the only response to him was this...


 
I wonder what such a post would warrant such a strange reply? I mean, I would love for third parties to release games on it, but oh well. It was established earlier that I was pathetic, so there's that too...


----------



## Flame (Dec 17, 2013)

you know what Nintendo needs to do... they need to make mother 4 for fuck sake in glorious HD. which might be a risk but they need to take risks

Im not a Nintendo fanboy, and i plan to own all three consoles one day. but out of the three I want Nintendo to succeed the most because im worried that if Nintendo goes down, we will have FPS games and nothing else.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 17, 2013)

Flame said:


> Im not a Nintendo fanboy, and i plan to own all three consoles one day. but out of the three I want Nintendo to succeed the most because im worried that if Nintendo goes down, we will have FPS games and nothing else.


You made it sounds like only FPS games is available for Xbox and PS families.


----------



## Flame (Dec 17, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> You made it sounds like only FPS games is available for Xbox and PS families.


 

yes but the FPS games on Nintendo Consoles are shit.


----------



## WarMachine77 (Dec 17, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I wonder what such a post would warrant such a strange reply? I mean, I would love for third parties to release games on it, but oh well. It was established earlier that I was pathetic, so there's that too...


 
Well, just as people are fanboys, there are those who have a deep-seated hatred or bias against companies.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 18, 2013)

Flame said:


> yes but the FPS games on Nintendo Consoles are shit.


 
But of course there's the Metroid Prime series *cough cough* which aren't really shooters, but they incorporate some shooter features in them.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2013)

Flame said:


> yes but the FPS games on Nintendo Consoles are shit.


 

So is Call of Duty. Your point?


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 18, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I'm not hesitant: just flat out broke. It's not like people have buckets of cash to shell out; $300 is a good sum of money. And Nintendo knows this, which is why they try to keep prices reasonable (and why they're not making as much money as the Xbone). Two thousand units of the Wii U will net them 600K; the same amount of units will net the Xbone 1M.


Sorry, but that logic doesn't work at all. Those numbers are revenue, not profit. Both companies still have to manufacture each shipped console, and that isn't free. And while the real costs per unit are sort of hidden, their profit on it is at best small. And most likely negative*. It's true nintendo tries to keep the price reasonable, which is the very reason the wiiu is underpowered compared to the other ones.


*the profit comes from their share on each sold game. For nintendo, it was known that a single wiiu game would make it profitable (at launch time prices). For microsoft (or sony), I don't have numbers.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 18, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Sorry, but that logic doesn't work at all. Those numbers are revenue, not profit. Both companies still have to manufacture each shipped console, and that isn't free. And while the real costs per unit are sort of hidden, their profit on it is at best small. And most likely negative*. It's true nintendo tries to keep the price reasonable, which is the very reason the wiiu is underpowered compared to the other ones.


 
I would obviously generate revenue for them and help them towards their profit goal, but like I said, I'm broke. And most companies attitudes towards profit should be, "well we made profit; we won't be sinking into a hole" instead of "fuck, I lost money; these bitches don't buy any of our stuff". You can't have negative profit; that's stupid. Either you make money or you lose it. It's possible, however unlikely, that you'll make exactly the same amount of money on your investment. You put in 10 bucks, you got 10 bucks back. But since when is the business world so perfect like that? If you say the selling of one Wii U game at launch price would turn a profit for Nintendo, then they obviously earned a profit. It might not be much, but it's better than getting 0 or going under; no one wants a negative number in their bank account.

The Wii U is cheap because it's underpowered? Are you saying people should go out and buy the Xbone because it's more powerful? Is it just me, or has there been complaining about the Xbone's price? C'mon, man, pick a common ground. Power is one thing; price is another.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 19, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I would obviously generate revenue for them and help them towards their profit goal, but like I said, I'm broke. And most companies attitudes towards profit should be, "well we made profit; we won't be sinking into a hole" instead of "fuck, I lost money; these bitches don't buy any of our stuff". You can't have negative profit; that's stupid. Either you make money or you lose it. It's possible, however unlikely, that you'll make exactly the same amount of money on your investment. You put in 10 bucks, you got 10 bucks back. But since when is the business world so perfect like that? If you say the selling of one Wii U game at launch price would turn a profit for Nintendo, then they obviously earned a profit. It might not be much, but it's better than getting 0 or going under; no one wants a negative number in their bank account.
> 
> The Wii U is cheap because it's underpowered? Are you saying people should go out and buy the Xbone because it's more powerful? Is it just me, or has there been complaining about the Xbone's price? C'mon, man, pick a common ground. Power is one thing; price is another.


Ugh...all I was saying was that it isn't as simple as saying "the wiiu is not making as much money as the xbone" just because the latter sells more. Yet somehow you completely miss out on basic economy by throwing out some very simple truisms that don't apply in this situation.
-if you put everything into calculation, neither company is making money on their consoles yet. The costs of research and development alone range in multiple millions of dollars. If you would apply your narrow vision of a company's attitude, then nobody would ever build a console, as those things only become profitable after some years (depending on sales).
-please don't make simple assumptions on what I was saying. Just because one person buys a wiiu and a game is profitable for nintendo doesn't mean they actually make a profit. Again: there are many more costs out there for the developer that the customer doesn't know about (who do you think pays for all the unsold wiiu's?).
-also: please don't assume I'm an idiot. It may shock you, but I already knew that nobody wants a negative number in their bank account, or that you can't have "negative profit" (yeah, that sentence doesn't make sense if you just read it by itself. Read it in the context, will you?).
-the wiiu is researched and build with a price in mind. They know that their customers care more about a decent price for the thing than about the most fancy graphics card (those who do get a pc...those who want something in between get an xbone or PS4).
-people complain about the prices all the time because they like complaining. But in reality, none of the consoles are expensive for what they offer*.

So...yeah. Of course I understand that you don't have the money for it. But sorry to say, but what are you doing on this thread, then? Gaming consoles (especially next gen ones) are a luxury item. It SHOULD be the first thing to skip if you're low on cash.



*the ouya may be an exception because AFAIK it doesn't sell with a loss. But I admit I don't know the profit margin on such a console.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 19, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Ugh...all I was saying was that it isn't as simple as saying "the wiiu is not making as much money as the xbone" just because the latter sells more. Yet somehow you completely miss out on basic economy by throwing out some very simple truisms that don't apply in this situation.
> -if you put everything into calculation, neither company is making money on their consoles yet. The costs of research and development alone range in multiple millions of dollars. If you would apply your narrow vision of a company's attitude, then nobody would ever build a console, as those things only become profitable after some years (depending on sales).
> -please don't make simple assumptions on what I was saying. Just because one person buys a wiiu and a game is profitable for nintendo doesn't mean they actually make a profit. Again: there are many more costs out there for the developer that the customer doesn't know about (who do you think pays for all the unsold wiiu's?).
> -also: please don't assume I'm an idiot. It may shock you, but I already knew that nobody wants a negative number in their bank account, or that you can't have "negative profit" (yeah, that sentence doesn't make sense if you just read it by itself. Read it in the context, will you?).
> ...


 
*I'm on this thread because I posted it*. But yeah, I see what you're saying.


----------

